# Bolens fel grapple



## Bolensnut (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, I have been wanting to build a grapple for my loader from some time and finally got around to it. It is great fun and a real time saver.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice looks like it works well. Always fun building something yourself.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks awesome, Bolensnut. For a better look, can you post a picture of it without the trees? I just bought a grapple and fork bucket and can see now how much more I'm going to be able to do with the tractor. Thanks for posting. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pretty darn looking setup


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, that looks like a factory job. Now you just need 4 wheel drive and a diesel in that!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Very nice job! It appears to be well made.


----------



## Bolensnut (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments folks, I will post some photos as bulldog asks. No traction worries as the tires are loaded with liquid calcium


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man! I like it !! What model is the tractor...I can't make out the #s ?


----------



## Bolensnut (Jan 15, 2009)

It is an 1886, I have more photos posted at http://www.flickr.com/photos/dads_garage/sets/72157626470945431/


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Bolensnut said:


> It is an 1886, I have more photos posted at http://www.flickr.com/photos/dads_garage/sets/72157626470945431/


Just looked at your awesome collection of tractors, Bolensnut. You have some great tractors there. I am very interested in how your hydraulics works. Are you running a separate pump, or does the Bolens have its' own hydraulics? Would it be possible for you to show some pictures of this setup? Also your 3pt hitch, is it hydraulic or mechanically operated? Thanks and once again, AWESOME tractors!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice job on the grapple, was it a kit or something you fabricated? Sure beats draggin' that stuff around behind the tractor, doesn't it, I absolutly love mine , couldn't manage this property without it (I could but would take forever) Have fun, now that you have it, you'll wonder how you did without it.


----------



## Bolensnut (Jan 15, 2009)

To reply to Bulldog, while the Bolens (it's an 1886) has it's own hydraulics they only run around 600psi, this runs the rear hydraulics and the 3 point hitch but for the front end loader I added a second 2500 psi pump to the front power take off, it also runs the grapple.
The grapple is home made and other than having to add gussets to the bucket after I bent the top stone picking, has worked great.
I am in the process of making the bucket set up a quick attach so I can make other loader attachments... like a tree shear hehe


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's cool . It's also why you got Tractor of the Month ! MORE PICS !!


----------

